# Creating circles with a template



## Arry (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi

I am a little confused so please help me  

I have a need to make a number of circles in my timber approx 8cm in diameter and 1 to 2cm deep.

My question, should I use my router with the template guide or with a pattern bit?

What is the difference?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I would make an MDF template (the hole), stick it down to the chosen wood with double sided tape or a couple of dabs of hot melt glue. Using a guide bush and bit, route a shallow circle to the chosen diameter. Then remove most of the wood, almost to depth with forstner bits on the drill press. Then complete the routing.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Arry,

I too am a little confused.  

To make a hole of that size, I would use either guide bushing with a straight bit or a bearing-guided straight bit. The difference being that the bearing is the same diameter as the bit and the guide bushing, of course, is larger. In both cases I would use a hole saw or in some other way make a template to guide the bushing or bearing. 

With a bearing-guided bit the template would be 80mm in diameter, same as the final hole. 

With a guide bushing, the hole would have to be larger to account for the offset between the outer edge of the bit and the outer edge of the bushing. For example, with a 40mm guide and a 20mm bit, the offset is 10mm on each side. Thus the template would need to be 10mm larger in radius (20mm in diameter), or a 100mm template. 

I am assuming that the template would be of solid material with a hole cut in the center, since you plan to recess the center. If you were going to do this with just the circle, you'd have to subtract the 20mm in diameter instead of adding it.

If you make a template for this cut, there is a big advantage with removing the hold and cutting inside it: should you slip with the router as you make the circle, you'll be cutting away material you wanted to cut away anyway.

I hope this helps..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on Mikes post to hog out material with a forestner bit! Good call, Mike! I missed it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst there are many ways to produce rings, this link is to an illustrated answer that I gave to two similar questions some time ago.

Router Forums - View Single Post - How to use bushings for male/female parts?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Arry, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you joined.


----------

